# Robert Pattinson - 2009 Teen Choice Awards 09.08.2009 x108



## Claudia (13 Aug. 2009)

​


----------



## Checkerbunny (16 Aug. 2009)

Danke . . ich kann mich gar net genug sattsehen!


----------



## FranziScherzy (20 Aug. 2009)

Danke für Rob, er ist einfach heiß!!


----------

